# Security: Smash the stack to the heap



## fatfredyy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a question to all the guru's out there . The thing is kinda obvious, recursively fill up the stack up to the heap. My question is not about practical application of such technique (obviously pretty hard) but about countermeasures. Can kernel forbid %esp from reaching offset of heap (will it be cos effective ?)? The article is here:

http://www.exploit-db.com/download_pdf/17784

Regards FF


----------

